

Ask HN: What would you do with 854 iPhone / Android cases and accessories? - kgc

I have spare inventory largely consisting of iPhone and Android cases. What&#x27;s the best way to sell&#x2F;liquidate these?
======
sharemywin
you can try [http://www.liquidation.com/](http://www.liquidation.com/)

